# Pony Jumpers



## BarefootBugsy (Dec 30, 2010)

Show us your pocket rockets... 

Here's my boy, a 13.3h Connemara:


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Man I friggin love Connemaras!

I absolutely loved seeing the progression between the two videos - 2009 you were both much more reserved and "proper" and by 2011 it's like "WE'Z GONNA KICK YER ASSEZ!" :lol:


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

OMG your pony has HOPS! Crazy Crazy. I was scared for you, but it was super intense. Great horse and a wonderful rounds.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

....you added spring to his hooves,huh? 

you guys are great!


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

That was awesome I was getting excited just watching it. I wish I had some videos of a couple of little pocket rocket ponies I know.


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

I ride a lazy fat 16 yr old. Then I ride a kick-up-my-heels appaloosa? (who knew?)mare jumper/hunter. She is amazing over jumps and I love her so much. But she loves to buck at her canter. Yeah but you guys are really good. That was exciting. How tall r u? You have to be really petite to ride a 13hh commenara at your age. U look like in your teens. I don't think i would be a good person to ride a 13hh commenara tehe.


----------



## BarefootBugsy (Dec 30, 2010)

thanks everyone  it's only been in the last 2-3 years that I've actually started to "gel" with him, although he's 20 this year  hopefully I can get a few more good jumping years out of him, he enjoys it so much.
@fuadteagan I'm 15 and about 150-160cm, I'm short for my age haha


----------



## LikeIke17 (Mar 18, 2011)

Yeeeeeeeah, that is how you ride a course! Was that a pony club event? Pennies look quite familiar.  He's is a little ****** who knows what he's doing. You two look absolutely wonderful! Definitely a jumper course, heh?


----------



## HannahFaith (Apr 27, 2011)

I love how he looks at every jump as your turning like " this one mom!? .no.. ok next one?" hahahah super cute and he looks SUPER honest. very nice in the second video.


----------



## BarefootBugsy (Dec 30, 2010)

Yeah, pony club. First video was the 2011 PCAQ state showjumping champs and the second video was 2009 pcaq state showjumping champs.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

He sure is an athletic little booger isn't he! Wonderful!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh my god, Oh my god, Oh my god! That was amzing!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

He is a great jumper! You two look like a great team!


----------



## haileyandbandit (Feb 4, 2012)

Awesomeriding! That pony has got some spring!


----------

